# Semi-Aggressive Tank Mates



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

i plan on putting my neons in my 10 gal after it is set up and cycled. after researching all the options out there, i've decided to make my 20gal bowfront a semi-aggressive tank. after researching their needs, ive decided on 6-8 tiger barbs, 6-8 black skirt tetras and some upsidedown catfish. all my research has stated that they are all compatible if kept in a school. does this sound like a good combination. how many catfish do i need? i always do a 30% to 40% water change every saturday. any suggestions or comments are always welcome!! thanks.


----------



## Rhodes (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi Amelia, with all the fish you mentioned I think your 20 gallon would be over stocked. I have a 20 gallon with 6 tiger barbs 1 bristlenose and two Mexican dwarf lobsters my tank is at 91% capacity.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Wouldn't a semi-aggressive tank not work because the fish are semi-aggressive, therefore not really community suitable...?

Otherwise, catfish are really cool  Whiskers!!!


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Take a look at my signature for semi-aggressive tank mates. I have kept community and semi-aggressive tanks for you years so let me know if you have any specific questions.


----------



## MainelyFish (Sep 20, 2012)

Ghost Knife in a semi-aggressive tank if I would like to have at least one angel fish am I better to get several or would one be ok in a tank with barbs and cories?


----------

